# What was your favourite "Fenzi Dog Sports Academy" class?



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm looking for advice on the most helpful classes/courses to take through Fenzi Dog Sports Academy Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home
This was recommended to me in another thread to look into for my 7 month old pup, Lucy.
Lucy is fantastic and we LOVE her but she's definitely in "angsty teen" mode. And we've been having some trouble getting her attention in certain situations - I know, typical of a young dog! >

Basically, I'd like to know from anyone who has taken any of these courses, which ones you found most helpful for things like relationship building. There are SO many when I look through them that look interesting I'm having a hard time deciding.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I hope to hear as well. I have never taken an online dog course. I signed up for "Relationship Building through Play". Which one are you considering?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

My favorite so far was my first class and was recommended to me it is the retired class, "FE110 Raising a Performance Puppy". It is still available as a retired class.

There are two great books available. "Beyond the Back Yard" by Denise Fenzi....and I'll post the name for the other in a few minutes. The books are great tools and cheaper than a class.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm also interested in the "Relationship Building Through Play"
Also "Get Focused" this one looks like it's exactly related to the issues I've been having lately.
Also "Engagement" "Focus Games" "Build Your Bond - Relationship Walks" I'm sure all of them have their own benefit!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

The second book is "The Focused Puppy". I think this was my favorite.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Panama Rob said:


> My favorite so far was my first class and was recommended to me it is the retired class, "FE110 Raising a Performance Puppy". It is still available as a retired class.
> 
> There are two great books available. "Beyond the Back Yard" by Denise Fenzi....and I'll post the name for the other in a few minutes. The books are great tools and cheaper than a class.
> 
> View attachment 680394


Oh awesome!! This looks fantastic too! There is so much to learn!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

This time around, I'm signing up for Relationship Building Through Play. I've been waiting for it to come around since October 2015, so I'm really excited.

I really loved Sue Ailsby's Shaping class, and Denise's Precision Heeling class (both of which we're still working through). I think those two were my favorites, and Kaizer loves them too!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Stir Crazy was my favorite for skill-building, but Bogeyman and Relationship walks made the biggest difference in our daily walks. I took Bogeyman first and it really opened my eyes about what my dog was interested in. I had spent tons of time/treats on trying to get him to pay attention to me, when I hadn't really noticed what was distracting him. Mostly I learned to back off and just let him watch stuff. I loved relationship walks! It is not about loose-lead walking. In fact, it's about not making your walks about loose-lead walking. To really think about being with your dog and doing things with your dog while you're out and about. Right after this course ended, I spent a month in West Yellowstone, Montana, in an RV park with Casper, and somehow ended up without my favorite 6-foot lead. So it was either the 20-foot or off-leash for the month. We had the best time! 

For the October session, I'm signed up for Cueing. Can't wait!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Just chiming in - we're finishing up Training Levels 4 with Sue Ailsby, and it's been a blast. We started with Level 1 back in March, and have been moving through the training levels with a group of other students. This has been just a wonderful experience in really giving Abby a solid foundation in good manners and other more complicated behaviors. My favorite somewhat unimportant thing we've learned: Abby can now close doors on command. Cabinet doors....fridge doors....front doors her owner left open because she was carrying groceries. It tickles me to no end. 

Level 1 is a really great start for a puppy, I think; I bought my mom the (physical) Training Levels for use with her new golden rescue mix. It covers all the "traditional" good manners behaviors - sit, down, stay, leave it, loose leash walking, etc. Higher levels include crate, relax, handling, as well as increased distance and duration for the basics. Plus some foundational behaviors for more advanced obedience/sports work, like "flying" around a cone. 

Really, I can't get enough of Sue, I just love her classes. She's a fantastic teacher with a fantastic sense of humor. We've also taken Movement & Structure with her, as well as her rally classes, and I'm thinking about Shaping.


----------

